# [SOLVED]Problem z konfiguracją CUPS dla HP 1020

## 187451

Witam

Chciałem zainstalować drukarkę HP 1020. Zainstalowałem CUPS i robiłem dokładnie tak jak na Wiki jest podane. CUPS ładnie mi wykrył urządzenie na porcie USB, na liście drukarek nie było tego modelu więc ściągnałem pakiet foo2zjs i wczytałem plik ppd dla mojej drukarki no i pieknie się dodała. Niestety mimo tego za cholerę nie chce drukować.

Wygląda to tak, że wciskam w oknie CUPS'a wydrukuj stronę testową, faktycznie pojawia się w zadaniach oczekujących, ale po chwili zmienia się w zatrzymane... I tak samo dzieje się z każdym innym plikiem z innych programów. Sprawdzałem że root też nie może. W dodatku przy wpisywaniu polecenia 

```
lpr nazwa_pliku
```

dostaję komunikat: 

```
lpr: Brak zgody na druk.
```

Podejrzewam, że gdzieś nie mam jakiś uprawnień, ale nie wiem gdzie bo pierwszy raz instaluję drukarkę.

Bardzo proszę o pomoc.

DziękujęLast edited by 187451 on Sun Apr 05, 2009 3:05 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## no4b

Zajrzyj do logów CUPSa.

----------

## michal1990

Do konfiguracji użyj 

```
net-print/hplip
```

Ja mam hp laserjet 1018 i za pomocą tego bez problemu udało mi się ją skonfigurować. Zajęło mi to jakieś 2-3 minuty.

----------

## 187451

Oto część logu z CUPS: 

```
E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!                                                                             

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!                                                                             

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!                                                                             

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:31 +0200] Bad request line "" from localhost!

I [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12378)

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

I [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12379)

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:43 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

I [05/Apr/2009:09:32:44 +0200] Started "/usr/libexec/cups/cgi-bin/admin.cgi" (pid=12380)

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:44 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:44 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:44 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

E [05/Apr/2009:09:32:44 +0200] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized

I [05/Apr/2009:09:33:57 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is text/plain.

I [05/Apr/2009:09:33:57 +0200] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP1020"...

I [05/Apr/2009:09:41:16 +0200] [Job ???] Request file type is text/plain.

I [05/Apr/2009:09:41:16 +0200] Denying user "root" access to printer "HP1020"...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:51:31 +0200] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [05/Apr/2009:15:51:31 +0200] Saving job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:20 +0200] Listening to :::631 (IPv6)

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:20 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 (IPv4)

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:20 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock (Domain)

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:20 +0200] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Using default TempDir of /var/spool/cups/tmp...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Using policy "default" as the default!

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Full reload is required.

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Loaded MIME database from '/etc/cups': 35 types, 39 filters...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Loading job cache file "/var/cache/cups/job.cache"...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Full reload complete.

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:21 +0200] Cleaning out old temporary files in "/var/spool/cups/tmp"...

E [05/Apr/2009:15:53:22 +0200] Unable to find IP address for server name "chimera"!

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:22 +0200] Listening to :::631 on fd 1...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:22 +0200] Listening to 0.0.0.0:631 on fd 3...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:22 +0200] Listening to /var/run/cups/cups.sock on fd 4...

I [05/Apr/2009:15:53:22 +0200] Resuming new connection processing...
```

Jak widać powtarza się pewien błąd dość czesto. Ale nie wiem co z tym zrobić. Wybrałem tylko końcówę logu, bo reszta się powtarza okresowo. Jeśli chcecie mogę wkleić całość tylko że tego jest dużo.

A co do hplipa to już wcześniej próbowałem, bez skutku.

----------

## akub

```

FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="hp1020"  USE="cups foomaticdb usb" emerge foo2zjs

```

to po pierwsze

mi z po tym od razu wykrył i mogłem drukować

----------

## 187451

Kurczę... wiem już na czym błąd polegał - chciałem zainstalować foo2zjs ale wyskakiwał mi ciągle błąd kolizji plików i pakiet nie instalował się. Przeczytałem loga i okazało się, że problemem był pakiet foomatic-db. Początkowo myślałem że on musi być zainstalowany więc nic z tym nie robiłem. Tym razem usunąłem go, foo2zjs zainstalował się bez większych problemów i wszystko ruszyło...

Dziękuję bardzo!

Kuba

----------

